# Moving the service panal 40 feet



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

I never had to move a service such a small distance and I`m trying to bid it correctly.I need to junction box and move about 9 circuits and run 40 feet of SE CABLE.I was thinking it would take two men 5 hrs.Thanks for any help


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> I was thinking it would take two men 5 hrs.Thanks for any help


So what's the issue?
You know the approximate labor and material cost. Only you know what your rate needs to be for your men.

What do you need help with?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

need more info. Is the service allready moved? Inside or outside? is the service in pipe, or SEU? undergound or OH?

~Matt


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

I`m saying 1300 and was wondering if that seemed to high.Its inside and I`m moving a existing panel and its circuits.I guess I`m just over thinking the job


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely need more info.

Are you re-using the service panel? 
What is the J-box for?
Only 9 circuits, that's not much. Are the small (ie: 15-30A)?
Is the 40' run very difficult?


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I `m re-using the existing panal.The j-box is to extend the existing circuits to the new panal location.All the circuits are 15a-30a circuits(9 circuits) nothing bigger then that.The run isnt that hard BUT the panal is being installed in a wall and it will take some time to support and install the SE and circuits into the wall


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Your price sounds around what I would charge - but I am in CA.


~Matt


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

fused disconnect too?

assuming (with all attendant risk) that the existing panel is the main...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

GIXXERDC said:


> I never had to move a service such a small distance and I`m trying to bid it correctly.I need to junction box and move about 9 circuits and run 40 feet of SE CABLE.I was thinking it would take two men 5 hrs.Thanks for any help


Are your guys going to have a short day or are you going to pay them for 8?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Am I the only one?

Call me for an additional 10% I'll price any job you get.

By the way. Whats your favorite color Klein screw driver?
Do you have a favorite wire nut maker?
What color tape do you put on your tools?
Etc...Etc...Etc....

these questions are becoming a DIY site.

Sorry,It has gone beyond apprentice stage.

Time to reel it in.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm getting that feeling Lee. :001_unsure:


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

Listen smart guy, I have 12 years of working for someone esle and I dont need some smart [email protected]@ to come in here and Try to act like a big shot.I did it myself and I guess I was looking for some ideas from some other people to see if I was in the same ball park as others.


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

And I`m union so I have the schooling to back it up


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

GIXXERDC said:


> Listen smart guy, I have 12 years of working for someone esle and I dont need some smart [email protected]@ to come in here and Try to act like a big shot.I did it myself and I guess I was looking for some ideas from some other people to see if I was in the same ball park as others.


Gixx.. lighten up.. people on this site have "quirks".. don't take it personal.. :thumbup:


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

I just didnt like the apprentice comment.I have run multi-million jobs and made many contractors very rich.I have paid my dues in life and its my turn to be the boss.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

leland said:


> Am I the only one?
> 
> Call me for an additional 10% I'll price any job you get.
> 
> ...


 
I just looked at it now, looks like a joke to me.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> And I`m union so I have the schooling to back it up


 
Well if your Union and your gonna have two guys on a job and pay them for a day then you must have no over head to charge $1300 for the listed job.


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

If I took it the wrong way thats my fault but it was my first post and I dont know anyone on here yet so it seemed as if it was someone being rude to me.I`m sorry if I mistook this comment


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont have any overhead which is nice for once in life lol And its 5 hours per man so 10 hours total


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> I dont have any overhead which is nice for once in life lol


 
No overhead????? So your a trunk slammer.


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

I`m sorry whats a trunkslammer mean?? I have never heard that before


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

GIXXERDC said:


> I dont have any overhead which is nice for once in life lol And its 5 hours per man so 10 hours total


You can't be in business without overhead.. I hope your not paying your men "off the books". Even your best friend will sue you if he falls off a ladder. 

Lots of horror stories out there from contractors hiring laid off workers and getting in trouble from Lawyers looking to make a big score :no:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> I`m sorry whats a trunkslammer mean?? I have never heard that before


A "trunk slammer" is exactly what it sounds like...a guy who works out of his personal vehicle w/o all the issues of lic., bonding, insurance, permits, etc. ...aka, side job, lumper, etc.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> I`m sorry whats a trunkslammer mean?? I have never heard that before


 
A guy with a tail light warranty. There is no way in hell you can be an EC and not have overhead and if you say you don't then either you don't know what it is or you have no concept of business. END OF STORY.
So either this thread is a complete joke from an alter ego or you are an idiot.


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

I have lawyers and accountants plus storage for equipment.I have no need for a fancy office and a big warehouse to hold a bunch of junk that will be in the trash later anyway.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> I have lawyers and accountants plus storage for equipment.I have no need for a fancy office and a big warehouse to hold a bunch of junk that will be in the trash later anyway.


 
Now you just need to get a clue.


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

If thats what you feel as overhead I guess it is but I`m insured and I`m in PA where a license is where required per township


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> I have lawyers and accountants plus storage for equipment.I have no need for a fancy office and a big warehouse to hold a bunch of junk that will be in the trash later anyway.


I work out of my house (home office and home shop) and I have a bunch of overhead. 

Vehicles
Insurance
Taxes
Tools
Phones
Computers
Fuel
Etc,
Etc, 
Etc.....



Do you not have to pay for these things?


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

Edited

_*Moderator's note: Both of you please keep it civil. I hate editing posts, but I will when necessary.*_


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

GIXX, you say you are union. Are you a union shop, or are you doing this as a side job?


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

yes I do I guess I miss spoke


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I chalk it up to nature Pete, big snowstorm and must be a full moon.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Kids will be kids. :icon_wink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

My kids were home today, they went from the tv to the net back and forth (with the occasional refrig stop over) all day long. I think they watched Clueless at least two times today. Funny how popular some of the dumbest movies are.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

GIXX.. how does that work with each township setting the standard for having a license? Here on Long Island, I have a masters license for Suffolk County, but can't go across the border into Nassau. They don't like cross border electricians because of the "good old boys club"


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats just the way it works over here u are required a license in philly, newtown and a few other areas but usually its just a township fee of 100 or so plus permit fees.Its a pain in the [email protected]@


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I know PA is like up here. Very few areas require a license, and those that do reciprocate with nearby areas. Some require a one-time permit to do a job, which of course hold a one time fee that is more than the cost of renewing a license.

NYC and LI are another whole world. I started out down on the Island and my boss has a wall in his office that was wallpapered with licenses. 
Back in the 80's he said it cost him several thousand a year just to renew them all. You nailed it with the "good old boy" comment for sure.
Just one more of the many reasons I got the hell out of there. :thumbsup:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

In PA in a lot of smaller townships, and boroughs you need to pay $50 to $100 a year and show a certificate of insurance, and then your off to rewire PA.

I know some guys that are as dumb as a rock, then the township told me they are licensed contractors because they have insurance, the one guy i think put a deck up without a level, because it was far from level, i shook my head and drove away.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electro916 said:


> In PA in a lot of smaller townships, and boroughs you need to pay $50 to $100 a year and show a certificate of insurance, and then your off to rewire PA.
> 
> I know some guys that are as dumb as a rock, then the township told me they are licensed contractors because they have insurance, the one guy i think put a deck up without a level, because it was far from level, i shook my head and drove away.


 
You should see the house he wired with a few four way switches.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> You should see the house he wired with a few four way switches.


Do I want to?:no:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

GIXXERDC said:


> And I`m union so I have the schooling to back it up



And you can't move a service 40 feet?

If you check the comment I did not refer to 'YOU' As an apprentice.

sorry if I Hurt your feelings. I'll be more sensitive in the future. XX00


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Do I want to?:no:


 
Yeah sometimes we all need some humor in our day.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> No overhead????? So your a trunk slammer.


Trunkslammers have overhead, they just don't realize it!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Wireless said:


> Trunkslammers have overhead, they just don't realize it!


Ahh, yes the gas to get them there.:thumbsup: We have to forgive them for their ignorance, look at some of the guys that post here that have no clue of their overhead, it can be amazing.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Ahh, yes the gas to get them there.:thumbsup: We have to forgive them for their ignorance, look at some of the guys that post here that have no clue of their overhead, it can be amazing.


A young guy I know wants to go out on his own,so he asked me if I could help him out a bit. Now I am not stupid here, I learned everything on my own about how to operate a business and I sure as hell am not going to make it a breeze for somebody else that wants too. But he was asking me what his hourly rate should be and he thought he should be around $35 an hour. I told him for $35 an hour I could barely be in business. I gave him a basic list off the top of my head of what needs to be figured into that hourly cost, including all the overhead, and he just looked at me like I was nuts. 

There are a whole lot of people that think not having a shop means they have no overhead. To have no overhead you have to sit at your house all day long and not have a business, because simply owning a business and doing absolutely no work and owning no tools or vehicles, will still have overhead.

Jeff


----------



## GIXXERDC (Mar 1, 2009)

No whats ignorant is people who look down on others for learning the ropes and not helping others.Thats the sad part about people like that.I was taught in life that it only takes one second to make a difference in somebodys esles life THATS SAD IM DONE WITH THIS SITE CAUSE THERE ARE TOO MANY SELF ABSORBED PEOPLE HERE.SORRY FOR MY IGNORANCE TO THINK THERE WERE PEOPLE LIKE ME OUT THERE


----------

